# Thinking of selling



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Thinking of selling these 2 x long nose vipers but not to sure it's the space where the vivarium is that is required more than the snakes this is not a must that I sell them it just would make things easyer for me. so if intrested pm me with your offer please or questions Need I say dwa holders only thanks....











If anybody is serious and wants more pics i will take some thank you


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

PM sent!!!


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

replyed ta


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Graeme, are you buying both? If not I know someone who needs a male


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Al Hyde said:


> Graeme, are you buying both? If not I know someone who needs a male


Looking at both Al.

Trying to determine what they are!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

they are ugly, pointy nosed, mutant snakes, that's what they are!!!!


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> they are ugly, pointy nosed, mutant snakes, that's what they are!!!!


:O sacrilege!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks for the call ill post a better pic tomorrow night..... full body


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

The container is 2 foot long




















I hope this helps..........


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

your all probably gonna come after me with flaming torches and pitchforks... but they look like DWA hoggies :flrt: (prettier though) their gooorgeous :blush:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

chondro13 said:


> your all probably gonna come after me with flaming torches and pitchforks... but they look like DWA hoggies :flrt: (prettier though) their gooorgeous :blush:


 

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Starshine Tara (Jun 22, 2008)

Lovely! I thought that about the Hoggies too! (from the side profile)

Would if I could, Bri! Would if I could!

: victory:

Tara xxx


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

chondro13 said:


> your all probably gonna come after me with flaming torches and pitchforks... but they look like DWA hoggies :flrt: (prettier though) their gooorgeous
> _i just think the phibs section is less militant than the lizard section. we might tut and shake our head but the lizard guys will bomb your car and kidnap your wife_
> 
> :blush:


 
Now I would be happy for them to kidnap the wife then bomb her in the car thay just nicked...........PLEASE DO


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

brian said:


> Now I would be happy for them to kidnap the wife then bomb her in the car thay just nicked...........PLEASE DO



oooh trouble in paradise? :lol2:

And i have to agree with starshine tara - would if i could :halo:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

You all can just get DWA :2thumb: ...........:lol2:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

brian said:


> You all can just get DWA :2thumb: ...........:lol2:



not in my tiny flat  i doubt the landlord would approve :whistling2:

give me a year or two :notworthy:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

chondro13 said:


> not in my tiny flat  i doubt the landlord would approve :whistling2:
> 
> give me a year or two :notworthy:


 Well get rid of some of them reps you have then a load of room easy sorted............:lol2:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Right im not back at work un till monday night so if you require any info please ring me on the number below or pm me and I will get back to you asap thanks

hope you all have a great day.................


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

good luck with the sale mate, they really are stunning. im trying to dig up some photo's of some stunning specimens i caught in corfu in 2007 - truly stunning creatures!


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks............


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

i've just realised how shocking the post i made was, said stunning 3 times in 2 sentences. oh dear

still sums up my thoughts nicely


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

bump :whistling2:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Up we go


----------

